# Instruction book on killing/maiming pigeons



## Dovena (Apr 12, 2005)

I was horrified to discover at the Barnes & Noble Bookstore yesterday a new book titled "Canceled Flight: 101 Tried and True Pigeon Killin' Methods" by A.V. Jones, published by Throckmorton Press (an East Village publisher in New York City: www.throckmortonpress.com). The book is found in the humor section, but there is nothing at all humorous here. The book details countless horrific ways to torture, maim and kill birds; in particular, pigeons. The instructions are accompanied by photos and sketches. Most alarming of all is that any child could do any of these heinous things to a bird or any other small unfortunate animal. What I find most disturbing is that the author is targeting feral pigeons and appears to enjoy inflicting maximum pain and suffering on these innocent birds. He may have personally applied every one of these methods to torture a pigeon.

I actually purchased a copy of this garbage for $25 just to be prepared to quote from it in reporting this to animal rights organizations.

We must unite in protesting the sale of this torture manual. Contact your local booksellers and demand that they not stock this book. Write or E-mail the publisher in protest. Throckmorton Press, 200 East 10th Street, #338, New York, NY 10003, Telephone Number: (646) 246-4096. Contact your animal rights organizations.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Dovena, 

Welcome to Pigeontalk! Sad that you had to make your first post about something so HORRIFIC. I can't believe that this type of book has been published myself. Who would endorse such a thing!?! Your link didn't work but I found this one:

http://www.powerhousebooks.com/throckmorton/canceledflight.html

Disgusting, abhorrent, and despicable!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

The trouble is that I know this is supposed to be funny, but it's not. The jokes don't work. He'll never make it as a comedian. Anyone who buys this is wasting his money. It's just not funny.

The other problem is if a kid gets this book and tries to do any of the things mentioned in it. Kids will try anything.

Unfortunately it appears this man has written before about pigeons and hurting them. Maybe he was molested as a child himself. After all, it is well-known that people who hurt animals or even dream up such ideas, usually were molested themselves.

He's just advertising to the world that he probably was molested and needs help.

I know of a kid around my neighborhood who would kill frogs and maim them and it turned out that this kid was molested. Everybody thought it was a joke or "a kid's thing" when he was doing it but they later found out why. He's a mess. If we had taken those signs when he was hurting those frogs, we might've put an end to his abuse. The signs were there, we just weren't interpreting them correctly.

I think someone needs to intervene and help this author with his past abuse.


----------



## go4pigeons (Mar 28, 2005)

This link is to the specific  book's website

http://www.canceledflight.com/

Thumbs down for sure, Al


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Wouldn't something which describes these acts, or is encouraging/teaching/inciting them, be of interest to the ASPCA or Humane Society, or even the law in regard to animal cruelty?

Whether the author needs help or not is just conjecture - and help is there if people ask for it.

My primary concern is that there appears to be some sicko out there who needs investigating!

John


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Welcome to Pigeon~Talk Dovena.Thank you for bringing this to to everyones attention. Indeed this garbage is not humorous but absolutely disgusting. The author may have had some issues in his life as someone else has suggested but did everyone see the names of all the contributors that helped make this text rubbish possible? I am a customer of B & N Bookstores and am on their e-mail list ,and they will hear from me as well as the publishing company. I don't know if it will have any kind of impact but we need to at least make our voices be heard.This is wrong absolutely WRONG!


----------



## PigeonSitter10 (Feb 18, 2005)

putp is a group that views hurting pigeons as a hobby!sick!!!!!!!!they should open up a new section called mentally ill authors and put the book there!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Aside from the fact that there could be some concern that some cruel idiots might get some bad ideas from reading such a book ( and I use the term "reading' lightly...anyone who would actually consider trying some of the methods would probably only have the mental capacity to figure out the methods by looking at the pictures)...I get the feeling that this book is just a poor attempt at "humor."
The author is a nobody--I googled his name and there is nothing attached to it except this book--I'm pretty sure all the info in "about the author" is made up (including PUTP, People for the Unethical Treatment of Pigeons) --another lame attempt at humor. Also, the long list of contributors are also a bunch of "nobody" illustrators that no one has ever heard of, probably artists so desperate for publication and notoriety that they'll contribute to any piece of crap, for a professional credit.
While complaints to the publisher, etc. wouldn't hurt, I doubt anything as lame as this will become a bestseller...it will probably die it's own quick death of terminal bad taste.

Linda


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

You know, you're absolutely right. All of this could just be made up - to not only make it off as lame humor but to also hype the book. The more people who write in making complaints about the book, the more publicity it gets. And anyone knows bad publicity is better than no publicity.

I personally do not want to draw attention to the book by writing to anyone because I feel that will only add to the hype of it. I really don't believe it will make it to the bestseller list unless a lot of people draw attention to it.

I say just ignore it - throw it in the rubbish bin.


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Just looking at those pics made me sick and mad. They do the same thing with kittens. They stick them in jars and they take the shape of the jars. Sickning.





Birds of a feather flock together


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TaylorGS said:


> Just looking at those pics made me sick and mad. They do the same thing with kittens. They stick them in jars and they take the shape of the jars. Sickning.


Taylor, the Bonsai Kittens you are posting about have long been proven to be a hoax .. just something to get us critter friendly people upset about ..

http://www.animalsvoice.com/PAGES/news/bonsai.html

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

What's there to say about someone willing to invest this kind of one's personal
time in such a way? Be he idiot, sick humorist, unfortunate childhood or mentally ill, the pigeon population has enuf problems without this....

fp


----------



## PidgePidge (May 14, 2003)

Ugh. Absolutely disgusting. Those pictures and drawings seriously make me ill. Humans can be so horrible. I think it is just stupid humor, but nonetheless in horrendously poor taste. 

I feel very torn as to whether I should get furious and write a million letters or, as suggested before, say nothing so as not to give them positive press. Bonsai kittens are an ironic comparison--a poor-taste joke that wouldn't have even made the radar except that it caught the eye of animal rights. But still, it would be hard to just let them 'get away with this'. 

Sick...


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

hmmm, write the letters I think

fp


----------



## PigeonSitter10 (Feb 18, 2005)

i will give em a call


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

John is right,
Any animal places that take the people to jail for being crule to animals, should be involved and should take that man to a place where he can't hurt pigeons or any animals anymore.
Taylor


----------



## Dovena (Apr 12, 2005)

*We should at least complain to Barnes & Noble*

Not only is this book itself highly offensive, but the Lincoln Center branch of Barnes & Noble placed the display table adjacent to the "Nature:Birds" section and the Children's section next to the children's "DK Series on Birds." So a little kid interested in birds would see a book with a sketch of a dead bird on it, next to the children's nature/animals section and read this horrific torture stuff. Or an animal-lover would find this adjacent to the wildlife books.

PETA is not interested in this issue, fearing that adverse publicity would only increase sales of the book. I certainly understand their point. I urge everyone to contact the distributor, Powerhouse Press, the publisher, Throckmorton Press, and Barnes & Noble and other large bookstore chains to protest their involvement.

The material in this book is so incredibly sick, I am finding it very difficult to read through the entire book. It could make you physically ill. Forget the photos and drawings; just reading this sicko's ideas is very upsetting. I doubt that he has never acted on any of the suggestions. They probably ARE "tried and true" methods, as he is sick enough to have implemented them.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Well, I think that H.R. 1887 (see below) applies to A.V. Jones. His book clearly depicts images of intentional maiming, mutilation and killing of a living animal for commercial gain. Yes, drawn images count too. I doubt that he could cite that the book constitutes serious journalistic or artistic value. Because the book is published here in the States it seems logical that he can be taken to court.

On the other hand, I’m not fond of the idea of giving this book any publicity. Protesting will give the book publicity, boost sales and encourage other depraved individuals to mutilate pigeons.


H.R.1887 
One Hundred Sixth Congress
of the
United States of America
AT THE FIRST SESSION
Begun and held at the City of Washington on Wednesday, 
the sixth day of January, one thousand nine hundred and ninety-nine 
An Act 
To amend title 18, United States Code, to punish the depiction of animal cruelty. 
Be it enacted by the Senate and House of Representatives of the United States of America in Congress assembled,
SECTION 1. PUNISHMENT FOR DEPICTION OF ANIMAL CRUELTY.
(a) IN GENERAL- Chapter 3 of title 18, United States Code, is amended by adding at the end the following:
`Sec. 48. Depiction of animal cruelty
`(a) CREATION, SALE, OR POSSESSION- Whoever knowingly creates, sells, or possesses a depiction of animal cruelty with the intention of placing that depiction in interstate or foreign commerce for commercial gain, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than 5 years, or both.
`(b) EXCEPTION- Subsection (a) does not apply to any depiction that has serious religious, political, scientific, educational, journalistic, historical, or artistic value.
`(c) DEFINITIONS- In this section--
`(1) the term `depiction of animal cruelty' means any visual or auditory depiction, including any photograph, motion-picture film, video recording, electronic image, or sound recording of conduct in which a living animal is intentionally maimed, mutilated, tortured, wounded, or killed, if such conduct is illegal under Federal law or the law of the State in which the creation, sale, or possession takes place, regardless of whether the maiming, mutilation, torture, wounding, or killing took place in the State; and
`(2) the term `State' means each of the several States, the District of Columbia, the Commonwealth of Puerto Rico, the Virgin Islands, Guam, American Samoa, the Commonwealth of the Northern Mariana Islands, and any other commonwealth, territory, or possession of the United States.'.
(b) CLERICAL AMENDMENT- The table of sections for such chapter is amended by adding at the end the following:
`48. Depiction of animal cruelty.'.
Speaker of the House of Representatives. 
Vice President of the United States and 
President of the Senate.


----------



## PigeonSitter10 (Feb 18, 2005)

I know of a kid around my neighborhood who would kill frogs and maim them and it turned out that this kid was molested. Everybody thought it was a joke or "a kid's thing" when he was doing it but they later found out why. He's a mess. If we had taken those signs when he was hurting those frogs, we might've put an end to his abuse. The signs were there, we just weren't interpreting them correctly.
quote:
well i know a group of kids who would try any stunt listed in a book.they see a sign do not attempt they attempt and end up hurting themselves or the table is turned and they are the ones being chasedthey have not been molested nor any thing of that nature.they view fun as bringing choas to the peace or think up of some half baked sceam that in the end they are caught and in trouble.theydo this everyday and never suceed.there is an other book like this called 100 ways to kill or maime a cat.here a kid was on the news for grabbing one by the tail and swinging it around.he was in juvinile hall and charged for animal crultythey asked why he did it,because i was bored.real lame excuse.i would call up my friend and ask if he can play.i would not grab a stone and kill a poor innocent cat.mant traumatizing things such as being molested can cause shock that thay never recover and seek revenge by probably maime animals for stress relife .my point is is that if something like that happens especially at a young age age or less they can result in worse shock than adults.i know this by reading and reaserching these subjects and others.i do not always reaserch negative gthings it is most of the time positive.but i read a book and sometimes never get my eyes off it.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

YOU DO NOT HAVE TO BE SEXUALLY ABUSED TO BE ABUSED. What I was trying to say is this author is advertising to the world that there is something wrong with him in the same way that someone abused would act. When you write things like this, you are telling the world there is something wrong with you.

You can be abused simply by having parents who do not pay you enough attention. I would imagine (and this is just a hunch) that those kids' parents are not all that involved with their children - maybe because of necessity through a second job or both parents having careers. It's too bad that it has now become the norm for parents where both have to have careers when one is willing to stay home and raise their kids and they can't because of money.

You're right - the author may not have been abused; however, he is acting like he has been by writing such material. 

In any case, I'm not writing to any publisher, nor any magazines, newspapers, etc. about this book because I feel all it will do is generate publicity which will in turn leads to sales. But do what YOU feel is right.


----------



## Dovena (Apr 12, 2005)

*JGregg is correct that the book violates a federal law*

The bill that JGregg pointed out to us passed into law on December 9, 1999.
It is illegal to CREATE, SELL or POSSESS a depiction of animal cruelty with the intention of placing that depiction in interstate or foreign commerce for foreign gain. The penalty is a fine or imprisonment of not more than 5 years.
Exception: any depiction that has serious religious, political, scientific, educational, journalistic, historical, or artistic value.

Let's see what we can do with this.


----------



## Dovena (Apr 12, 2005)

*Typo*

Typo in my last message. Correction:

Whoeever knowingly CREATES, SELLS, OR POSSESSES a depiction of animal cruelty with the intention of placing that depiction in interstate or foreign commerce for COMMERCIAL gain, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned for more than 5 years, or both.

Exception: any depiction that has serious religious, political, scientific, educational, journalistic, historical, or artistic value.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I have a strange feeling that this author will claim this as artistic license and his right to freedom of speech. In any case, I still feel the same. You draw attention to the book, you give it publicity but you folks do what you feel is right.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm not sure that contacting the publisher and/or distributor and giving them 
a copy of the bill along w/copies of pix in the book would create publicity for the book. I believe that they can
withdraw the book, or that they have the power to do so, at least I know of 
an instance when this was done after having objectionable material brought to 
the distributors attention.

fp


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

I know the saying that "two wrongs don't make a right",but if I knew this person I'd ask him how he'd feel if someone did to him or his family what he suggests in the book.He must be a complete ---hole.


----------



## Al & Bobby (Oct 18, 2004)

*Responding to the pigeon torture book*

What if this book becomes popular? Won't it be what talk shows like? They can pretend they're just laughing with the authors. When it gets out, we have no choice: we have to be there. 

While we inevitably help publicize the horror and meanness of the authors, we can get our side to the public. So i'm in favor of writing to as many publicity channels as you can. There are many animal rights groups who are working on this right now. All of the pigeon groups. It has momentum.

Let them know we love pigeons and why. Don't hold back. Tell them how pigeons are virtually harmless and don't give disease more than other kinds of birds. Ask them why they put up with dog poop everywhere (would they lie down on a sidewalk?). Tell them about humane (effective) deterrence.

Humor because it passively-aggressively gets by. If it were in the appropriate place - a torture section - it wouldn't.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Chain123, 

Your comments and language is totally inappropriate for this forum. Please DO NOT use profanities in this manner anymore. I understand you might be upset with the topic, but keep those derogatory comments and wording to yourself.


Thanks,


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Al & Bobby said:


> ....
> While we inevitably help publicize the horror and meanness of the authors, we can get our side to the public. So i'm in favor of writing to as many publicity channels as you can. There are many animal rights groups who are working on this right now. All of the pigeon groups. It has momentum.


Hi Al and Bobby-

Are you saying that there are groups already doing something about this book?
Can you explain?

fp


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi all, 
Has anyone heard anything about that horrible book? Has anyone told anyone to get the book out of the stores? hopefully!
Taylor


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

What the hell kind of book is that? 101 ways to kill a pigeon, how dumb do they get? to the point where they have to read picture books with detailed drawings to get some ideas on how? 


Why do they draw it all as if it is a book to make you laugh?

I know one thing for sure! it wont be appearing in any school libaries 

Elvis


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

and the stupid part the author is the founder of Peope for the unethical treatment of pigeons aka PUTP, "unethical" speaks for itself.


Elvis


----------



## Chain123 (Nov 12, 2004)

*Hey BRAD*

Hey "Brad" I can say what i want. Dont you have a job ur like 34? Enough Big Words

**** U


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Chain 123,

Everyone is entitled to their opinion and I think we all agree that the book is a piece of garbage....everyone has managed to post their opinions without swearing or inappropriate language....except you.

Yes, you can say what you want, but you will have to manage to say it without using profanity (that is cursing, by the way) and without promoting hatred toward certain groups of people. And it would also be nice if you would answer people with the same respect that they showed when replying to you.

Thank you for your cooperation,
Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Goodbye Chain ..*

Enough .. Chain 123 is no longer a member ..

Terry


----------



## culumbalivia (May 3, 2005)

*there's an official launch party for the book tonight*

i just read about it here:

http://www.freenyc.net/archives/2005/05/03/index.html

cl


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

And that disgusting book starts to die its tasteless death (hopefully quickly).


----------



## Kason (Apr 30, 2005)

*Gggggggggrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!*

GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!! What kind of sick, CREEP would do THAT stuff to a poor pigeon...... GRRRR! That makes me SSSSSSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO mad! It's no wonder birds are usally so afraid of humans! Just a few humans can ruin it for all of us. Hey, how would that person,AKA monster, like all THAT stuff happening to them? 
I TOTALLY agree with u all.


----------



## Pigeonworldwide (Dec 10, 2003)

Found a disturbing photo when doing some research about this book.

URL: http://tcal.net/archives/2005/04/24/cancelled-flight/


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I sincerely hope that was a photoshop job in the link in the last post --

I haven't clicked on any of the other links -- I get the gist of the book just by reading this thread, and have no desire to be traumatized by looking at any of it. 

I'm totally on board with any effort to have this book removed from publication, and the author prosecuted. 

Yes, people who intentionally harm animals have problems -- big ones. I'm a psychotherapist, and can attest to this from a professional standpoint. Kids who harm animals repeatedly are at risk to become violent killers later in life -- it is one of the early signs of psychopathy and antisocial personality disorder -- no kidding. I know that not all kids who do this are being horribly abused or are on the road to human violence -- peer pressure plays a role in it, too. Kids are growing up in a very scary world these days -- violence everywhere, and it shows. 

I was already feeling sick about the condition the human race has stooped to, and this made it 100 times worse


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

You go PigeonSitter10. I think you sould write letters instead of call, because they might just hang up on you.
Taylor


----------



## Pigeonworldwide (Dec 10, 2003)

minimonkey said:


> I sincerely hope that was a photoshop job in the link in the last post --
> 
> I haven't clicked on any of the other links -- I get the gist of the book just by reading this thread, and have no desire to be traumatized by looking at any of it.
> 
> ...


I sure hope its a photoshop too!


----------



## Al & Bobby (Oct 18, 2004)

*Publicity for the nasty book*



feralpigeon said:


> Hi Al and Bobby-
> 
> Are you saying that there are groups already doing something about this book?
> Can you explain?
> ...


Hi, fp. Most people said we should hold off on making waves so as not to create publicity for Jones and all the pigeon haters. But, as i said, it will come anyway, and we have to create our own. If we don't, only lies will get to the public, and they already believe them. As you can see below, the time seems to have come. Let's write letters and plan our campaign here and in our separate groups and lists.

You asked what other groups are working against the Jones book. Aside from Pigeon People and our rescue group NYCPRC, there's a group called Animal Rights New York State where this book was discussed. That brought it to the attention of most animal rights groups here. Urban Wildlife Coalition and Animal Activists have done some work on the problem.

One woman above all has written letters about it. I'm not going to post copies of all of them, but here's her latest mailing. 

Zelda Penzel wrote:

The edition of New York Magazine hitting the newsstands next week, (May 16, I believe) will feature a short item in the section called Intelligencer (front of magazine) with comments by people who weighed in on a recently published book called "Canceled Flight...101 Tried and True Pigeon Killin? Methods. My comments were solicited by the writer of this piece, after letters I sent to the publisher of the book and Barnes and Noble, were posted on an activist's website; and while I was reluctant to participate in anything that would give publicity or lend importance to an "insignificant endeavor, exemplifying sophomoric/sadistic humor" (my own remarks), I knew that the article would be written with or without my comments and decided that I wanted to at least have a crack at trying to intelligently express an animal advocate's point of view. 

At the very least, some of the people with whom I have had contact at B&N, the publisher/distributor and NY Magazine, seem to have paid attention and have acknowledged that they were more aware of the issues and other points of view, as a result of the emails and discussions we had. The book, presumably an "art" book, was not intended to be serious in it's "recipes" for "killin' pigeons"; the illustrations and methods range from the absurd to the ridiculous. But in my opinion, it was neither "art" nor "humorous" . 

My main thrust, which may never make it into this article, was that degrading or demeaning any living being only brings out the worst in people. Promoting hate and disrespect, even in "jest", ultimately allows sickos and perverts to justify violence against the vilified object. And, using cartoons, jokes and caricatures is a tried and true method of accomplishing such goals. It has been done to minorities, Jews (in Nazi Germany), women, homosexuals and of course, animals. Thus if the "pigeon" is "dirty, a carrier of disease, a useless parasite", it's ok to deny rights, abuse, torture and kill the damn thing. Now take away the word "pigeon"...

I don't know what will come out of this, since writers have their own agendas, but hopefully it will be respectful and demonstrate something of substance about having respect for ALL living beings. But don't count on it! In any case, it should provide a good opportunity to write letters to the editor, hopefully on behalf of "pigeons" and other animals, if you are so inclined.

Zelda


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Al & Bobby said:


> Hi, fp. Most people said we should hold off on making waves so as not to create publicity for Jones and all the pigeon haters. But, as i said, it will come anyway, and we have to create our own. If we don't, only lies will get to the public, and they already believe them. As you can see below, the time seems to have come. Let's write letters and plan our campaign here and in our separate groups and lists.
> 
> **Thanks Al & Bobby. If I can apply a constant theme and concept in historical political resistance to social injustice, silence only allows the the
> unjust to continue in their "endeavor" unimpeded. It would be easy to get long winded on this one. Suffice it to say that IMO, nothing could hurt more than silence. Publishers and distributors who ignore the law by arbitrarily assigning this book to an "art" or "humor" category, should be called on it to avoid setting a precedence. Likewise, allowing pigeons to be viewed as "outside" of the animal kingdom and therefore not protected by "cruelty to animal" laws is not acceptable.
> ...


----------



## Al & Bobby (Oct 18, 2004)

feralpigeon said:


> Likewise, allowing pigeons to be viewed as "outside" of the animal kingdom and therefore not protected by "cruelty to animal" laws is not acceptable.
> 
> fp


Sometimes, i just tell people 'Pigeons are birds.'

Let's plan. We have a list of supposed authors in the book. Has anybody looked it over? (Is it all written by Jones?)

Where does the Jones person live?

What press are people contacting? Let's keep track of things here, okay? Maybe start a new string - this one is long. We'll also be talking about it on Pigeon People.




feralpigeon said:


> therefore not protected by "cruelty to animal" laws is not acceptable.


In N.Y. State, there's one law about cruelty, a few about licenses and permits to trap and kill, and one about what's called nuisance animals. What applies to pigeons? The good old ASPCA refused to answer when i asked them in person. Nuisance animals can be killed more or less like lab animals. No - worse.

Al


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Al & Bobby said:


> Sometimes, i just tell people 'Pigeons are birds.'
> 
> Let's plan. We have a list of supposed authors in the book. Has anybody looked it over? (Is it all written by Jones?)
> 
> ...


----------



## Al & Bobby (Oct 18, 2004)

elvis_911 said:


> Why do they draw it all as if it is a book to make you laugh?
> 
> Elvis


Hi again, Elvis. They're trying to make the book pass. It won't be in school libraries, but it will be laughed at by cretins who welcome an excuse to do their bad stuff and who like being told their prejudice against pigeons is correct. 

The article in New York Magazine is out. This is the link
http://newyorkmetro.com/nymetro/news/people/columns/intelligencer/
11968/index.html 
or
http://tinyurl.com/92hz2

Let's use the bad publicity as a chance to counter it with good publicity.
We know the facts about pigeons and how we feel about them.


Text of the article:

Intelligencer 
Die, Pigeon, Die!
A new how-to book for bringing down those rats in the sky.

By Corrie Pikul

Pigeons are certainly a nuisance, but do they really deserve to die—
even facetiously? Joel Barnard, a 34-year-old advertising copywriter, 
seems to think so. In fact, he decided to publish a book about how 
best to kill them, called Canceled Flight.

The result: a collection of illustrations, paintings, and photographs 
that depict 101 ways to kill pigeons, along with recipes for doing so 
(like "The Aboriginal Assassination: 20–30 blowgun darts, 1 blowgun, 
some poison"). 

Although Barnard recruited various artists and designers to contribute 
to it, including Dalek and Ryan McGinness, it was, he says, actually 
edited by one A. V. Jones, whom he describes as president of People 
for the Unethical Treatment of Pigeons—but who probably doesn't exist. 

Bird lovers are not amused. Zelda Penzel, president of People for 
Ending Animal Cruelty and Exploitation (PEACE), says she's exchanged 
e-mails with the book's distributor, powerHouse, and Barnes & Noble 
executives, noting that such joke books "only serve to reinforce 
disrespect and ultimately `justifiable' violence towards the hated 
object."


----------



## Al & Bobby (Oct 18, 2004)

*Letting people know how we feel*

The address for letters to N.Y. Magazine is
[email protected]

The distributor is Powerhouse Books.
[email protected]

The publisher is Throckmorton. Their site looks like a dummy, and i don't have a way to send them a letter yet. 
http://throckmortonpress.com

It would let more people know the truth about pigeons if we write to other media.

This is some of what i posted on Pigeon People:

Zelda wrote some good letters. What she said was hardly repeated in the article. 

It's now time for all of us to counteract what lots of people are reading, to say in our own way how we feel and what we believe about pigeons - all of which is based on facts. Publicity is the only way to reach people. It's worth time standing in a bookstore looking through the book. It's not what New York Mag wants us to believe but a lot worse.

Pigeon People has a purpose: to show people pigeons are harmless, sweet, part of our lives. To prevent harm to them. To protect as many pigeons as we can affect at once. We're rescuers and rehabbers supplementing the help we give to one bird at a time in order to help as many as we can.


----------



## Al & Bobby (Oct 18, 2004)

Ms. Mary Ellen Keating
Senior Vice President- Corporate Communications
Barnes & Noble
122 Fifth Avenue
New York, NY 10011


----------



## Al & Bobby (Oct 18, 2004)

I'm sorry if my replies are out of order - it looks like they are - but if there's a good way to put one at the end, somebody please tell me.

Al


----------



## Al & Bobby (Oct 18, 2004)

*Some of what the writer said*

'I'm acutely aware the animal rights people will be up in arms over our cause. It's obvious they'll be so focused on the killing-of-animals part, they'll completely miss the bigger picture. Ask them if it's okay to kill a rat or a mouse and they'll hem and haw 'til the cows come hom. I digress. The point of this is to introduce the next chapter.

'Animal lovers. . .I respect you people the most. I mean, after all, you love animals and yet you're willing to whack a few birds for the good of mankind. On the following several pages you'll find a whole slew of God's creatures doing your dirty deeds for you. You'll be aiding the cause while your hands and conscience remain virtually clean.

'Bless you people.'

Elsewhere, he wrote:
'See you on the battlefield
'A.V. Jones'

Designed to get us moving - and to give us doubt. However, our thoughts about bugs and rats don't change what we're here for. Digressions are ways to keep us from focusing on protecting pigeons and teaching people the truth about them and people who like them.

We can't watch their discussion, but they can see ours. This means we do it and don't stop.

Al


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Close This Thread*

This shouldn't be here we have kids online. This to horrible. Debbie


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

*"kids" do a great job contributing !*



upcd said:


> This shouldn't be here we have kids online. This to horrible. Debbie


I think the young people on the forum have done an excellent job with thier 
comments and suggestions. I hope if the thread is closed, it's not because
their are children here, but, rather that it has become a degraded thread, where
folks are disrespectful of one another.


----------



## Al & Bobby (Oct 18, 2004)

*N. Y. Mag. letters*

Letters by me and Johanna of Urban Wildlife Coalition will be published in NY Mag, they're informed us.


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*killing animals*




Dovena said:


> I was horrified to discover at the Barnes & Noble Bookstore yesterday a new book titled "Canceled Flight: 101 Tried and True Pigeon Killin' Methods" by A.V. Jones, published by Throckmorton Press (an East Village publisher in New York City: www.throckmortonpress.com). The book is found in the humor section, but there is nothing at all humorous here. The book details countless horrific ways to torture, maim and kill birds; in particular, pigeons. The instructions are accompanied by photos and sketches. Most alarming of all is that any child could do any of these heinous things to a bird or any other small unfortunate animal. What I find most disturbing is that the author is targeting feral pigeons and appears to enjoy inflicting maximum pain and suffering on these innocent birds. He may have personally applied every one of these methods to torture a pigeon.
> 
> I actually purchased a copy of this garbage for $25 just to be prepared to quote from it in reporting this to animal rights organizations.
> 
> We must unite in protesting the sale of this torture manual. Contact your local booksellers and demand that they not stock this book. Write or E-mail the publisher in protest. Throckmorton Press, 200 East 10th Street, #338, New York, NY 10003, Telephone Number: (646) 246-4096. Contact your animal rights organizations.


-wouldn,t it be nice if we could all just get along in our animal kingdom,cohabitate.??,..man only differs because of the ability to reason,.tis asad commentary that there is the promotion to kill animals,..jeffery dommer got started this way,..when it is not about hunger,merely killing especially in the 21st century it gives you an idea of how poorly our civilization has evolved as a species,.it has been said by scientists we show no intention of changing/evolving as a species,..through our schools,education and upbringing will this killing to kill have any chance of stopping,..these are things i hope for,otherwise do we really have a chance??..sincerely james waller


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

for my 2 cents worth,i have e mailed publishers and put veiw across,this sort of crap has no place ,ANYWHERE!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

jameswaller said:


> -wouldn,t it be nice if we could all just get along in our animal kingdom,cohabitate.??,..man only differs because of the ability to reason,.tis asad commentary that there is the promotion to kill animals,..jeffery dommer got started this way,..when it is not about hunger,merely killing especially in the 21st century it gives you an idea of how poorly our civilization has evolved as a species,.it has been said by scientists we show no intention of changing/evolving as a species,..through our schools,education and upbringing will this killing to kill have any chance of stopping,..these are things i hope for,otherwise do we really have a chance??..sincerely james waller


Im not sure if you know, or if it matters but this topic is from 2005.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

How! That was one of the worst books I have ever seen. I know this subject is out of date, but that was way too grusome. Not just for pigeons, if they wrote a book for this about any animal that would be way uncalled for. It is not humurous in any way.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

yeah this book was a really bad judgement call ifin you ask me


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Killing to be funny or tortering any living thing is sick.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

I am so sorry that people think they are being funny almost because they are so ignorant to animals and humans makes me sick to think that there are books out there so inhumaine as this. He apparently has other books out there as well. I honestly don't think the dude is playing with a full deck of cards. Sick sick sick


Cindy


----------

